# Snow Map For October3-5 Storm



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=1517&topicid=8690&Itemid=179

Best snows should be into Manitoba and Ontario with a band of 6-12". If this system gets going a little later the numbers will need to be shifted south and east, but should be a nice plowable event for some!


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice call Mike....Looks like you stick with your snowfall map. I hope it works out for the Snow plow peeps in Canada Northern MN and ND


----------

